# Slow Dance Tunes



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi folks, we are looking to add a couple of good slow dance tunes to your repertoire. I would really like to hear what songs you've had some good success. At this time, the only one we play is "Wonderful Tonight"

Thanks.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm trying to get the band to cover this one: 

[video=youtube;jMXXnLSRdBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMXXnLSRdBE[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

"Wonderful Tonight" usually get's everyone up. "Something" is also pretty good.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

any slow blues will probably do it.

just a thought, 'Manic Depression' is a waltz.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess it depends what type of music you are looking at playing, we have done 1) let's get it on, 2) Crazy Love, 3) Just between you and me, 4)every rose has it's thorn, I mean the list can go on, still loving you, winds of change, etc


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Coincidence....

I was thinking of doing "Stop!" in our band.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

John Mayer - Slow Dancing in a Burning Room

nice modern slow song on which is cool to improvise. So you don't get bored, and ladies seems to love this song!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

why not Thank You by Zep...or Ride On by ACDC...Rainy Night in Georgia by ray charles (i think theres a ZZ Top version floating around too)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Fool For Your Stockings - ZZ Top


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, folks. That puts a nice list together of good potentials.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Wild Horses and/or Angie by the Stones
Yesterday - Beatles
Every Breath You Take - The Police
Stand by Me - Ben E. King
With or Without You - U2


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Bryan Adams - Straight from the heart....there's a pile of tunes in his catalogue that'd fill the bill


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

We always get great response for all of these,

Blue Rodeo - Bad Timing
Lonestar - Amazed
Beatles - Let It Be

TD


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

Tougher than the Rest by Bruce Springsteen. Played it out at the club last night actually. Filled the floor. With or Without You is another good sugestion. That one filled the floor too. Give Knights in White Satin a try too!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lots of good suggestions already.

For the love of god, PULEASE not Clapton's "Wonderful Tonight".


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Lots of good suggestions already.
> 
> For the love of god, PULEASE not Clapton's "Wonderful Tonight".


Too late - did it last night at the local Legion ........... as well as Bad Timing, I Sang Dixie, Apartment #9, and Waltz Across Texas. Never, ever thought I'd be doing those songs - but the dance floor was full all night and I had a blast!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

If you're playing for baby-boomers, amazingly "House Of the Rising Sun" is a reliable slow dance song.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Lots of good suggestions already.
> 
> For the love of god, PULEASE not Clapton's "Wonderful Tonight".


LOL. I understand completely but it usually fills the floor.


----------

